# [C#] EXE-Dateien ausführen



## gizzzzmo (18. Februar 2003)

Wäre sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand kurz erklären könnte, wie man mit c#-Code eigene Prozesse starten kann (also zB. irgendeine exe-Datei starten kann)!

danke mike


----------



## goela (18. Februar 2003)

Hab leider nur ein VB.NET Beispiel parat, aber die Portierung nach C# ist ja wohl ein Kinderspiel!


```
Private Sub StartWithArguments()
     ' Declare and instantiate a new process component.
     Dim myproc As System.Diagnostics.Process
     myproc = New System.Diagnostics.Process
 
     ' Do not receive an event when the process exits.
     myproc.EnableRaisingEvents = False
     ' Start Internet Explorer, passing in a Web page.
     myproc.Start("IExplore.exe", "http://www.microsoft.com")
End Sub
```


----------



## GTStefan (28. September 2004)

*Programm im Hintergrund starten ?*

Wie kann ich eine Anwendung/Process im Hintergrund starten ? (Der Benutzer soll das Fenster nicht sehen)
"n.StartInfo.WindowStyle = System.Diagnostics.ProcessWindowStyle.Hidden;" scheint leider nicht zu funktionieren 


```
System.Diagnostics.Process n = new System.Diagnostics.Process();
n.StartInfo.FileName = listView1.Items[i].SubItems[1].Text;
n.StartInfo.WindowStyle = System.Diagnostics.ProcessWindowStyle.Hidden;
n.Start();
```


----------



## rockbaer (29. September 2004)

Habe dein Beispiel gerade mit notepad.exe getestet, und notepad startet im hintergrund, der schnipsel scheint also in ordnung.
Was hast du denn in listView1.Items[ i ].SubItems[ 1 ].Text stehen?


----------



## GTStefan (29. September 2004)

In der ListView steht an dieser Stelle nur der korrekte Pfad.
Habe jetzt auch mal mit dem Notepad probiert - funktioniert perfekt.

Wenn ich jedoch wieder (wie beim letzten mal) ein älteres, selbstgeschriebenes Programm (damals noch mit VB) wähle, wird das Fenster ganz normal angezeigt.
(Ich hatte es aber ohnehin nur Testweise aufgerufen, weil ich sehen wollte ob alles funktioniert)

Nundenn, ich fürchte das wird man nicht ändern können. In meinem speziellen Fall, muss ich ohnehin ein Programm aufrufen, welches ich noch nich geschrieben habe. Ich werde es einfach so bauen, das es den Parameter -hide akzeptiert.


----------

